# Lenovo PC on Windows 10 is stuck in a boot loop



## Mjmk1603 (Jan 20, 2017)

My computer turns on shows Lenovo on the screen and then goes black and says Lenovo again


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the model name and complete model number of that Lenovo, and is it a desktop or a laptop?

What exactly did you do to it before this issue started?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

